# Wldflower time.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We were up in the mountains today and I was playing with the super-macro on my camera. Goob, can you name all of these?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pictures. 

My guess:

1 - Glacier Lilly
2 - Wallflower
3 - Strawberry
4 - ? 
5 - ? 
6 - Mountain Bluebells
7 - Marsh Marigold


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

My guess:
1. wildflower
2. nuther wildflower
3. purty wildflower
4. purtier wildflower
5. ? (the one i agree with goob on.)
6. flower from the wild
7. flower from the wilder.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I didn't know #4, but I think I found it. (Sticky or glandular cinquefoil)

http://www.wildutah.us/html/plants_scenery/h_potentilla_glandulosa.html

I also didn't know 2,5, or 7 either. #5 is tiny, I wanted to really test the super macro.

Also, #7, I took in the Uintas last week while chasing gold. The rest were from yesterday in the Wasatch.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> My guess:
> 1. wildflower
> 2. nuther wildflower
> 3. purty wildflower
> ...


Dango! You hit the nail on the head


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Moose love marsh marigolds, especially when they have flowers.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I had to look them up, but #4 is probably a Macoun's Buttercup, apparently not too common in Utah and #5 is a Spectacle Pod, so named because the fruit/seed pods on the stem below the flowers resemble a pair of spectacles/glasses. And I'll take Goob at his word on the Marsh Marigolds. I couldn't find them. Otherwise, Goob's right on!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I was back in the high country yesterday, hiking around with the super macro again. The wildflowers were going nuts. It also rained heavily up there the last 3 days. (It drenched my fishing tonight) The boletes might be going off here next week? I only saw one yearling moose and a few deer however.

Now, just so I won't get teased too much by the macho big game guys, and it has applicablilty to hunting, can any of you name which of these flowers is a selenium accumulating plant?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pictures.

1. geranium
2. penstemon
3. paintbrush
4. arnica ?
5. lupine
6. firecracker flower (can't remember the name and I have this one in my flower garden)
7. columbine

I think lupine is the one that holds the most selenium.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

On the first group #4-cinquefoil also called potentilla, there are two types common. One is herbaceous and the other is woody. This one appears to be the woody version based on leaf structure. #5- draba (a little mustard related to the wallflower) and there are at least a dozen species of these around that are hard to differentiate through a pic. The rest were correctly identified.
On the second group all are ID correctly-the leaves on the arnica are a little fuzzy-it could be a senecio. The sky-rocket is also known as scarlet gilia. Nice pictures. :smile:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> 1. geranium
> 2. penstemon
> ...


Not bad. #6 is a phlox and yes I think it is commonly called the firecracker plant. I forgot the scientific name, and I had to look that one up back when I posted this.

#4 I'm not sure either. the different aster family flowers are tough for me to identify. I thought senecios looked different than #4 however.

As for the selenium accumulating plant, it is the paintbrush (castelleja). Livestock can get selenium toxicity from eating too much of it. lupine is a very toxic plant too, and may accumulate some selenium, (I'd have to look it up) but its toxic properties are other chemicals. Astragalus, (bisulcatus) which looks a bit like lupine, is one of the biggest selenium accumulators around and is a sentinel plant for selenium in the soil. You guys grow a lot of Astragalus in Central Wyoming I noticed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> On the first group #4-cinquefoil also called potentilla, there are two types common. One is herbaceous and the other is woody. This one appears to be the woody version based on leaf structure. #5- draba (a little mustard related to the wallflower) and there are at least a dozen species of these around that are hard to differentiate through a pic. The rest were correctly identified.
> On the second group all are ID correctly-the leaves on the arnica are a little fuzzy-it could be a senecio. The sky-rocket is also known as scarlet gilia. Nice pictures. :smile:


Yeah, scarlet gilia, couldn't think of it. It loves southwest Wyoming and the North Slope of the Uintas. It does well in my flower gardens and the hummingbirds love it.

I thought about #4 being potentilla, but there are numerous sub-species of potentilla so I was unsure. One variety loves above the treeline in the High Uintas and is eaten by White-tailed Ptarmigan and Pika. I call the high elevation variety "sheepsfoot" I have potentilla in my flower gardens also. My potentilla has flowers like the ones above 11,000 feet but with a larger bodied plant.

And I'm gonna have to vote for Draba. Mrs Goob always calls out Draba.

All my answers are/were without a flower book, by memory.....and my memory could be better.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Moose love marsh marigolds, especially when they have flowers.


Uh...not when moose have flowers; when marsh marigolds have flowers.

nevermind


----------

